# Using Cornstarch in Cold Process



## jmk7765 (Feb 26, 2010)

Can anyone tell me why/how to use cornstarch in a cold process batch. There's a favorite soap company I've ordered from that lists cornstarch on the label when there's food (apple/orange/banana) listed as an ingredient.
I'd like to do a knock off of one of the soaps but am stumped on the how's and why's of the cornstarch.


----------



## carebear (Feb 26, 2010)

got me!

commercial companies don't CP their soaps (assuming it's even a real soap), but rather work with pre-made soap and grind, mix, press... so it may be that the cornstarch is part of the mix.


----------



## IanT (Feb 26, 2010)

scent fixative?


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Feb 27, 2010)

I know of one soapmaker who seems to use cornstarch in ALL of her soaps.
Lovely looking soaps.

Not sure if I may post the link................mods ?

I use cornstarch as a fixative for Sweet Orange EO, but it also seems to give the soap more slip or silkiness. Usage is 1 TBS PPO.


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 27, 2010)

Magia, you can post the link. 
I'd be interested to have a squiz.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Feb 27, 2010)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Magia, you can post the link.
> I'd be interested to have a squiz.



Thanks, ChrissyB.
This is the link

http://www.chagrinvalleysoapandcraft.com/soapbars.htm

Most of the soaps contain cornstarch.


----------



## jmk7765 (Feb 27, 2010)

CV is the soap company I was referring to in my original post. I wasn't sure if it would be o.k. if I posted the name or not.
I love CV's soaps and have ordered several different types including the shampoo bars. I just wondered why the cornstarch...
Thanks for the advice.



			
				MagiaDellaLuna said:
			
		

> I use cornstarch as a fixative for Sweet Orange EO, but it also seems to give the soap more slip or silkiness. Usage is 1 TBS PPO.


Do you add the cornstarch at the end of mixing, like you'd add clay? Thanks again.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Feb 28, 2010)

jmk7765 said:
			
		

> MagiaDellaLuna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I add the EO to the cornstarch to form a paste, then add that into my oils and mix in really well before adding the lye.

CV inspired my Orange, Clove and Cinnamon soap with Cocoa 
I would have ordered some of her soaps after drooling over them for so many years, but the postage would be a killer.


----------



## jmk7765 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your knowledge...I will try the cornstarch in my next batch.
I am so inspired by CV's soaps that when I'm tired of doing my 'tried & true' recipes I turn to their website for ideas. You know the old saying that the truest form of flattery is imitation!


----------



## agriffin (Feb 28, 2010)

That's good to know.  I'll have to try it.  Maybe part with cornstarch and part without.  And see if the Orange Oil "stays" better with the soap with cornstarch.


----------



## agirlhasnoname (Sep 19, 2017)

Just curious to know if you tried it and how did they compare?


----------



## Kittish (Sep 19, 2017)

This thread is seven years old. None of the posters are still around that I know of. You'd get better response posting the question as a new thread.


----------

